# 2018 kids!!!



## Jennik423 (Feb 14, 2017)

So all three of my does kidded this week. First up was Lucy on 1/2/18, she is a mini lamancha and she delivered a healthy buck. My Alpine doe Amberly delivered three bucks hours later, unfortunately the last was stillborn. Yesterday my other mini lamancha delivered a buck and little doe. Pure craziness over here.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So cute <3


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice! Do you plan on keeping any of them?


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm (Dec 6, 2017)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Congratulations! I know puppies, kittens, and the like are cute, but boy oh boy, nothing beats a goat kid!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

How cute!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice coloring too.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

That's a lot of boys! Congratulations!

I'm sorry about the stillborn kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww they are precious! Congrats!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Love them! Great ears & markings!


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Such cute babies!!


----------

